# African Newbie



## covetedrebel (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey you guys!

So I want to start up a new tank with a few different types of cichlids, but I'm honestly a little lost. Over the years I have had a ton of different SA cichlids, but I'm having some trouble figuring out compatibility with africans. Can you mix different africans together? I can't seem to find much info out there, or at least not nearly as much as I ever did with american cichlids.

I'm about to buy a 120g in a couple weeks, so I've started looking at the different fish I might be interested in, could anyone tell me which of these I may be able to keep together?

*Tropheus moorii
*Buffalo head
*Brichardi
*Tropheus duboisii

Are any of these guys definite no-nos, or could any of them be housed together? Any other suggestions for tank mates for any of these guys is welcome. I've also considered mbuna, but not sure right now, and I know I don't want peacocks. Any help would be appreciated!! :-? :fish:


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

You could mix the two tropheus species with equal sized groups 1male: 4 female ratio as long as they are not colored similarly, but the trophies have a very sensitive digestive system and require much more care in feeding. Buffalo heads are from a softer river water system and are carnivores unlike the tropheus, which are herbivores. N. Brichardi are doable but you'd be better off with a straight colony of tropheus. I suggest lots of research before diving into tropheus as they are a little more advanced than other species of African Cichlids. Generally we like to keep fish from the same bodies of water and not mix lakes, rivers or continents for that matter. I'd say Malawi haps and peacocks are the easiest to maintain and are the least aggressive. Mbuna are a lot of fun and a lot of the females have color but you can't mix too many species without aggression issues and lots of cross breeding.


----------



## covetedrebel (Aug 10, 2017)

Okay cool, thank you! Yeah, I plan on doing a ton of research before I buy any fish, I'm not afraid of the more advanced guys, so maybe i'll stick with the trophs, although I did really like the buffalo heads. Who knows, maybe instead of one big tank i'll do two medium sized so I can have both, i have the room.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah two 75's would be awesome, then you could have the best of both...


----------



## covetedrebel (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry, one more question. In general, are Africans okay with plecos? Any tanks I've seen have never had any, and I wasn't sure if that was by chance or if the cichlids would mess with them?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have 2 bristlenose plecos with my 180 gallon Malawi hap and peacock tank and they do fine. I don't recommend any other species of pleco with them though.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

The question of compatible African cichlids is often spoken of too lightly. We need to keep in mind that they are often more a group of individual species which come from the same area more than just "African cichlids. 
Kind of like asking if humans will get along with other humans? Just have to dig lots deeper into which of each as they have individual personalities that we can use to better sort out what works. For starters, there are a series of articles under the "library" tab here on this forum. In general, I agree with much of the info there and I would call this one a "must read" for your situation. 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/haps_vs_mbuna.php
Once you are into the African cichlid, you will find there is a lot of bad info out there and not all the rules as written should be followed but for starting out, this is great info to check out the general aggression levels. But, if you are willing to let yourself make a few mistakes, I would also advise trying a few things that the books say will not work! 
My cichlids have taught me one valuable lesson. Always be ready to watch, learn, try, and be ready to adjust when needed! 
I keep open water types like a Protomelas with several types of mbuna, Chinese algea eaters, bristlenose, and the occasional stray. They often all get along much better than expected. A 120 is a nice large enough tank to do lots of thing that might not work if you crowded them. It is also a planted tank that works very smoothly.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

How big is your Chinese algae eater? I had one that once he reached 4 inches, started attacking and biting holes out of everything he could latch onto. Also I don't know of any mbuna that I'd keep with protomelas. They must not be very old if they're all still getting along


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not keep any of those species together. Maybe a 75G for one species of tropheus an a smaller tank will work for the buffalo heads.


----------



## covetedrebel (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, I'm really interested in both, so i'm thinking just go for two tanks. One for the Tropheus and then another for the buffalo heads. 
I've been doing my research, and a lot of what i'm reading is saying that the buffalo heads are quite peaceful, so would it be possible to keep some non cichlids with them? Maybe larger killifish or rasbora?


----------



## covetedrebel (Aug 10, 2017)

Also, I work at a small fish store right now, and we usually have a lot of trouble with the chinese algae eaters, people are constantly trying to return them because after they get larger they start getting really aggressive, even the fish that customers were saying used to be a**holes are scared of them, I've never really wanted anything to do with them! Only guys people try to return more are the texas cichlids (which is generally only people who had no clue what they were doing).


----------



## AggieMike (Aug 11, 2017)

PfunMo said:


> The question of compatible African cichlids is often spoken of too lightly. We need to keep in mind that they are often more a group of individual species which come from the same area more than just "African cichlids.
> Kind of like asking if humans will get along with other humans? Just have to dig lots deeper into which of each as they have individual personalities that we can use to better sort out what works. For starters, there are a series of articles under the "library" tab here on this forum. In general, I agree with much of the info there and I would call this one a "must read" for your situation.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/haps_vs_mbuna.php
> Once you are into the African cichlid, you will find there is a lot of bad info out there and not all the rules as written should be followed but for starting out, this is great info to check out the general aggression levels. But, if you are willing to let yourself make a few mistakes, I would also advise trying a few things that the books say will not work!
> ...


Has anyone tried to map out the different areas of Lake Malawi? I have a GIS background and have done a small amount of research but haven't gotten to the point of trying to map any of the different areas out (i.e. Nkhata Bay, etc.) Taking PfunMo's comments into consideration I would like to be able to see what Mbuna (my interest currently) come from what areas of the lake and see how tankmates from a particular area of the lake would do and what they would look like.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

AggieMike said:


> PfunMo said:
> 
> 
> > The question of compatible African cichlids is often spoken of too lightly. We need to keep in mind that they are often more a group of individual species which come from the same area more than just "African cichlids.
> ...


I've not seen the map as such but would assume that it has been done. Just not likely to be a major interest for this level group. More scientific , perhaps? 
I would not see it as being a major help to me as a hobby type as the fish are from different areas but that doesn't mean they would not work well together. One of the problems we have is that a fish who has a very limited range in his special niche in Lake Malawi can do wonders when he is dropped into a lake in Florida! 
I like my algae eaters and find they work quite well with my other fish as they do have "attitude". I find that the new African cichlid may try to harass the algae eater but that only lasts as long as the CAE takes to explain things! You may be a big burly Kenyi who owned the last tank but you will not chase this algae eater! It is all very peaceful and the CAE do not chase the cichlids---as long as they don't start a fight. I do not use many plecos due to the damage they do to plants but I do have some, kind of by default. They just hide out and are of little use to me. 
Fish stocking is one that I do not try to use others information very much because so much of it is written by folks who use different methods and do not do too much to make it work. Starting with the basic idea of overstocking to avoid aggression? That theory has to come from folks who grew up in the city because it **** sure never worked with any animals I've raised. Does it work in ghettos or prisons? Why people think it works best in tanks, just simply tells me that they have not worked too hard to find other answers. 
Even chickens will peck one to death if you put too many in the henhouse!
My tank is set for breeding as well as looking good. I find it works well for breeding mbuna as well as the Protomelas, but I do use different methods for my breeding. 
I give the "city folks" the apartments they want and the "country folks" the open space they want and each group pretty much stays where they like best.


----------



## AggieMike (Aug 11, 2017)

Here are a couple of maps that I just found that some may find interesting. One of them is posted elsewhere in this forum.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mi ... 999999&z=7

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l ... wi_map.php


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Buy Ad Konings book on Malawi Cichlids in their Natural Habitat...latest edition. Pricey but invaluable for questions like this.


----------



## AggieMike (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks DJ!


----------

